# Coucou Grey Metallic (paint code A4)



## south_shore_vw (May 19, 2003)

*good pictures of coucou grey?*

anyone got any good pictures of the phaeton in coucou grey?
Thanks!!!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: good pictures of coucou grey? (south_shore_vw)*

This is Coucou Grey (paint code A4). It is a metallic paint.
Michael
*Coucou Grey A4*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Photos of PhaetonChix' Car*

Forum member PhaetonChix sent me these two very nice photos of her Coucou Grey car, they were taken in Rhode Island last December.


----------



## VPRKLR (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: Photos of PhaetonChix' Car (PanEuropean)*

Hey! That's my old house


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Photos of PhaetonChix' Car (VPRKLR)*

I dunno if I'd broadcast that - PhaetonChix told me it was the front entrance to the old county insane asylum. The gates are there to keep the folks IN, not out.


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

*Phaeton at the Gates*

Thanks for hosting the photos Michael. I'm not able to do so from my present location. 
As for the gates, they are in front of somebody's summer cottage called the Breakers...not the local insane asylum! One of my favorite features of the house was the Dresden china breakfast service...a real history of craftsmenship that translates well in the Phaeton.
2004 V8 Phaeton, Coucou Grey over Anthracite, DSP, Technology package
_tiny formatting edit, text untouched - Michael_


_Modified by PanEuropean at 12:59 AM 2-8-2005_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton at the Gates (PhaetonChix)*

I like how CouCou grey changes from grey to silvery blue. It's really quite sophisticated and beautiful, don't you agree?



_Modified by Paldi at 11:32 PM 3-7-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton at the Gates (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_I like how Coucou grey changes from grey to silvery blue.

Interesting observation. One of the things that I have noticed, over the months that I have been collecting and assembling photos of different colour Phaetons for the forum, is that VW has chosen some really remarkable, and very complex colours for the Phaeton colour palette.
Very early in this process I learned that with only one or two exceptions - Black and Silver, I guess - it is essential to positively identify the paint colour against the vehicle build sticker, otherwise, it's almost impossible to figure out what the colour is a week later by just looking at the photo.
Fred pointed this out respecting the Coucou Grey photos above. If you look at the car in a certain type of light, there is a bit of a Grey theme there. But - go back to the same car the next day, look at it in bright sunlight, and a very complex, pleasant blue emerges. Heck, this isn't even one of those Heliochrome paints that is supposed to play those games with your eyes, Coucou Grey is a metallic paint!
Another really good example of the thought that VW has put into the different paint colours can be found on the Antibes Blue paint thread. Scroll down a little bit on that thread, and you will see display cases full of small wooden blocks (car models) that are used in the Dresden _atelier_ to help customers co-ordinate paint and interior leather combinations. At first glance, some of them might look pretty similar to each other - but there is a world of difference between each choice. Not only are the colours themselves unique, but the nature and characteristics of the paints are different. Some colours are solid, such as black and Campanella White. Others are metallic, such as Coucou Grey (above), Bolero Beige, Mazeppa Grey, Cairo Grey, and Mararis Green. Still others have a Pearl _nacre'_ effect to them - they sort of glow from within, for example, Tarantalla Black, Nocturne Aubergine, and Luna Blue. There's still more, if that's not enough, you can order Heliochrome paints as well, which are the really complex paints that dramatically change colour depending on the viewing angle.
We still have a thread kicking around here from last year entitled Can you identify these colours? This was where I tossed all the paint colour photos that I thought looked really nice, but I didn't have a definitive ID on. Heck, we had all sorts of people - Phaeton owners, VW staff from both Auburn Hills and Dresden, body shop professionals - looking at these colours, trying to pin them down, and no-one could agree on what each one was. If you think about that for a moment, it could be interpreted as a very nice compliment to the designers who chose them.
Michael


----------



## viscount (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton at the Gates (PanEuropean)*

Thanks for the excellent post, have you come across a picture of the papillon yet? There are some beautiful colors in the links. 
Ed.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton at the Gates (viscount)*

Here is a link to a site outside of Vortex that has some additional photos of a car that we think is Coucou Grey: Photo Gallery - FamilyCar.com


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Paldi)*

Thanks to forum member Greg for sending in these excellent photos of his Coucou Grey 2004 Phaeton.
*Coucou Grey*


----------



## digifant_gli (May 14, 2004)

*Re: Photos of PhaetonChix' Car (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_I dunno if I'd broadcast that - PhaetonChix told me it was the front entrance to the old county insane asylum. The gates are there to keep the folks IN, not out.

Am I the only one who finds it ironic that a coucou grey Phaeton is parked infront of an insane asylum?


----------



## Phat Cat (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Photos of PhaetonChix' Car (digifant_gli)*

I have a coucou grey Phaeton and I wonder if you're one of those people who are plotting against us Phaeton owners. I've seen you hiding behind the trees outside the gates of my house where I park my car.


----------



## digifant_gli (May 14, 2004)

*Re: Photos of PhaetonChix' Car (Phat Cat)*

I'd never plot against a Phaeton owner....I aspire to be a Phaeton owner..


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Photos of PhaetonChix' Car (digifant_gli)*

Photos re-hosted.
Michael


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Photos of PhaetonChix' Car (PanEuropean)*

I must add the not only my car looks bluish and less grey actually, but it looks most the time green. 
its hard to tell but when its dirty with snow mostly it looks very grey or liek a grey car.
When its fresh clean and sunny out it look bluish and very reflective.
and on a regular day it looks light green.
Very weird since I always though this color was design to do that like that special paint.


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Photos of PhaetonChix' Car (PanEuropean)*

I must add the not only my car looks bluish and less grey actually, but it looks most the time green. 
its hard to tell but when its dirty with snow mostly it looks very grey or liek a grey car.
When its fresh clean and sunny out it look bluish and very reflective.
and on a regular day it looks light green.
Very weird since I always though this color was design to do that like that special paint.








cell pics and very dark out.


----------



## iluvmcr (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton at the Gates (viscount)*

I have always believed Coucou Grey to be the best Pheaton color because of the qualities you described. It also has great visual depth. It is subtle and conservative, and yet, flashy and unrestrained all at the same time. It suites the Pheaton's personality best.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted.

Michael


----------

